# hydrogen torches



## whitesid (Jan 4, 2008)

has anyone tried making a HHO torch? they seem pretty easy to make.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 5, 2008)

I never tried... But it seems to give good results... 
Got any infos on the subject ?

Thanks


----------



## whitesid (Jan 5, 2008)

Noxx said:


> I never tried... But it seems to give good results...
> Got any infos on the subject ?
> 
> Thanks


so far i have an pretty good idea of how to make the hydrogen. its basically just regular electrolysis. you got the negative and positive wire in a conductive liquid and the bubbles that are produced are HHO gas. so far i found that it works best if the positive current is on a piece of stainless steel. then you connect the negative to aluminum. but with the aluminum you want as much surface area that you can get so maximize HHO production. what i was thinking was welding about 9 aluminum cooling things that are above the CPUs, like the one in the picture. that will give a reasonable amount of surface area. then i just got to connect that to a 20 amp car charger to give it enough energy. then you hopefully have enough hydrogen get a torch started. 
if anyone has any suggestions or questions let me know


----------



## scavenger (Jan 5, 2008)

These are tricky to make. U need to have a mix of 2 parts hydrogen 1 part oxygen to get the full implosion effect. Google Browns Gas.


----------



## whitesid (Jan 5, 2008)

scavenger said:


> These are tricky to make. U need to have a mix of 2 parts hydrogen 1 part oxygen to get the full implosion effect. Google Browns Gas.


water is 2 parts hydrogen and one part oxygen :lol:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 5, 2008)

Not so tricky... Just electrolyse water.


----------



## scavenger (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats generally true. But electrolysis is not always reliable at separating in equal parts. Especially if using two different metals.


----------



## whitesid (Jan 5, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Not so tricky... Just electrolyse water.


 its very easy the hardest part is connecting it all together. 

just don't forget you NEED to make something to prevent flashbacks so you don't blow yourself up


----------



## scavenger (Jan 5, 2008)

Generally platinum anode and cathode are used for best results but I have used solid gold in water/baking soda mix and got some serious implosions. Almost sucked out my eardrums.


----------



## peter i (Mar 24, 2008)

Electrolysis torches are manufactured and sold, and have been that for half a century or more.

If you want a 1000W torch (not much of a torch) and believe in thermodynamics, you will need to feed it with something between 1500 and 2000 watt (or only operate in short bursts).
They are pretty popular among jewellers who need a small, clean and hot flame, and don’t want pressurized gas in the studio.
Quite often, the burners are hypodermic needles. I’ve used one a couple of times to weld thermocouples. A very nice toy!

If you want true power in a torch, its oxygen and a combustible gas from cylinders that rule the day.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2008)

I think if we continue this it should be off forum as it really has gone beyound being related to refining by any strech of the imagination.


----------



## ddrew (Mar 26, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> > I think if we continue this it should be off forum as it really has gone beyound being related to refining by any strech of the imagination.
> ...



I'm not sure if you have noticed, but there are a few threads that have migrated to this topic, and I think that it is very appropriate on this forum. It deals with energy solutions that can be used in refining, and related processes. I know that a few 'feathers have been ruffled' by the topic, but I think there are lots of new/alternative technologies that could be used in this arena. I suggest that we add a new forum for Alternative Technologies and Other Solutions. Noxx, how hard is it to add another sub-forum in the same area as the Bar & Grill?

Just my 2¢ on the idea . . .


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone use hydrogen from a bottle?

I tryed to buy some at the local welding supply.
They looked at me like they didn't know what I was talking about.
Randy


----------



## Bernie Foley (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I ran a Linde torch for growing ruby and saphire.It was 1976 and the weldshop acted the same.I did order k size bottles and oxygen same size.
You need a 4,000 psi regulator with a monel diaphram(for hydrogen).
Same price then for oxy.Have to have a contract for both tanks.One other
thing is you can't open the valve on one of these tanks of hydrogen as it will explode or ignite from friction or static electricity(it acts like a metal).
It would be very expensive and not last long..the first couple times i lit the verniul(sp) torch it took the eyeglasses off my face along with the hair
and eyelashes.The face sheild i was using was frosted from heat also!.
The flame would have to be set up with flow gages as it is almost impossible to see in room lighting...a regular style torch would work much like oxy/propane...........a commercial gas generator is the way to go. They get big bucks for them.......Bernie


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 27, 2008)

ddrew said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > james122964 said:
> ...



The thread for which my comments were posted relate to running engines on two gasses improperly noted as HHO. It is inappropriate for you to move it to this forum and apply it as you have. Where my comments were posted, the subject matter, in no way, relates to the topic at hand, which is refining precious metals. It has taken a turn towards the absurd, which is why I suggested that if the constituents desire to keep the topic active, that it should be moved to the Bar & Grill section, where off topic subjects can be discussed without those that desire to stick to the topic at hand can ignore the posts. 

I have no quarrel with the discussion of hydrogen torches for use in refining. Fact is, that's another of Hoke's recommendations for those that work with the platinum group. The use of acetylene when melting those metals presents a risk of forming carbides, whereas a hydrogen torch does not. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2008)

Harold, I did not post that here and do not know how my post arrive in this thread. Mine was in the thread that became about engines.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 27, 2008)

James,

Don't sweat it, I split this thread last night to remove the engine commentary from the torch commentary. The engine discussion can be continued in the Bar & Grill section where I moved it too. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 27, 2008)

james122964 said:


> Harold, I did not post that here and do not know how my post arrive in this thread. Mine was in the thread that became about engines.


A misunderstanding on my part, it appears. I was unaware that the thread had been split and moved by Steve. When I read the forum, I click on the button that lists all new posts, then save it in my email program. That makes it easy to read the new posts. In the process of reading, I was unaware that Steve had done his magic, making it appear as if my comment had been cut and pasted to a different forum. I now realize that was not the case. 

Not to worry-----I am not disturbed about any of these events----I'm simply trying to save the majority of readers the discomfort of reading posts that may not be of interest to them. I'm of the opinion that thread titles should reflect content, so readers know to read, or pass, on each one. 

Harold


----------

